# super tiny crocheted animals



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/113711091/micro-gnome-doll-tiny-miniature?ref=v1_other_2

this may give someone ideas. Her work is totally incredible. I cannot imagine doing some of that really tiny stuff. Then check her prices, too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are adorable!

I do not need another hobby, I do not need another hobby, I do not need another hobby...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW!!
Those are amazing!
The accuracy of form, etc...
I think I lost eyesight just thinking about making those.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I could do the crochet part. It's stuffing those wee things that would drive me up the wall.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

oh my heavens ! Did you see the 1/2" sheepies ???!!! I can understand why they cost so much ....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

they do cost, but I think that it's justified, knowing the work and tediousness of it. But they are so good.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh yes all of you ladies who make the tiny stitched doilies I learned how to make recently could make those! What are you saying about it being too hard, look at all the fiber art posted here? I guess a magnifying glass would be helpful for the teeny 1/2 inches but I think a couple inches tall would be small enough...depends on what you are making them for? I make tiny stuffed animals for my grandson.... They can fit in the palm of my hand, started that a couple years ago. I made my first crocheted monkey but he is big. Now that I made that one, I want to make smaller ones for my Grandchildren. Not that I had any inclination to make tiny ones like hers but it might just be fun to try it out for kicks. Ok I will make one and post it on my silly crocheting thread. It will be nautical and I will work it up over the weekend as today is cleaning day. I am up for a challenge but the only color thread I have is pink or orange....mmmmm how about a..... I know but I am not gonna tell you! :hysterical:

Those are so adorable but seriously, $85? I guess some folks are serious about their miniature displays.......great work though.


----------

